# Ruroc Signature helmet review



## witchcraftz

I'm not a great snowboarder but I decided recently it was time to dump the beanie hat and get some head protection. I saw another person sporting a Ruroc helmet and I knew that this was the helmet I wanted.

The helmet itself is light but comfortable. Sizes seem to fit smaller than expected though, I usually am a small but I wear a medium snugly.

It is made of ABS plastic and feels rough and almost feels like it could be fragile, however by applying a bit of pressure on it and you can tell it's actually quite solid.

The Face mask can be difficult to click in the first few times, it takes some practice. It does have "no break" clips though, if you have an urgent need to remove the facemask, you can simply pull straight on it and the tabs attaching the clips to the face mask will pop off. This can be very useful if you need medical attention. It kept powder out of my mouth and nose when taking a tumble though. The biggest drawback was not being able to scratch my nose when I wanted to. But it's removable for those who don't want to use it.

The goggles are quite good, they do not fog up and since you can get both a cloudy weather and sunshine weather lens for them, you are good to go for any weather conditions.

Wearing the helmet my head didn't get cold without high winds. I used it in -10C to -20C but was ok. at the top of Whistler in -20 with 50 km/h winds it was chilly and I was glad I wore a tight tuque underneath for added warmth.

There is enough air flowing through that I never felt hot or like I would suffocate. However my neck was cold, and my neck warmer had problems staying up with the helmet pulling on it. I think wearing something tight on my neck would have worked better.

Visibility was good, the helmet and goggles don't impede my line of sight much, the only time it cuts off sight a lot is looking close to your body, for example when you put on the ski pass tag.

Overall I'm very happy with the helmet and recommend it! I think that for the price it's a great deal, a similar pair of goggles would cost $150+ by themselves, the price of a regular helmet makes it about the same, but you get a kit that fits perfectly together. 

Cost: $300-$320


----------



## mavsun

Re-Tales: The Helmet Literally No One Ever Asked For 

'nuf said


----------



## Donutz

I understand what Ruroc is trying for, and if the face insert actually had some protective value, I'd probably be interested. I have recurring visions of a close-up-and-personal between me and a rail or something. But the article is right. If the insert is just molded plastic, it'll just add to the injury.

And being required to buy the Ruroc goggles is a show-stopper.

On a sort-of-related subject, I was up at Whistler a while back, and saw a different helmet gimmick -- helmets with a flip-down visor like this. Again, not sure what the advantage is.


----------



## deagol

you guys obviously aren't Star Wars fans......
:grin:


----------



## F1EA

deagol said:


> you guys obviously aren't Star Wars fans......
> :grin:


I am. And I have a Storm trooper and a Darth Vader facemask 

That said, this helmet lands pretty well in it's market segment:
Great for those not able to eliminate that goggle gap. And for those not able to handle temps at Whistler.

In summary, this helmet is for kooks.


----------



## snowangel99

Whenever I see people in those helmets I think, "Oh they must have snowmobiled to the hill. Cool" So you mean they are NOT snowmobiling? You mean they just put that helmet on at the hill or mountain for snowboarding? For real?  Ok someone needs to explain this to me then. I REALLY don't get it. Like I don't understand. Wha? I don't get it...


----------



## 16gkid

Dont care either way, but these helmets are used by the pit crew of professional race teams, both F1 and motogp, so I doubt they are shit.


----------



## witchcraftz

mavsun said:


> Re-Tales: The Helmet Literally No One Ever Asked For
> 'nuf said


This comes from a person who admits in his article to having never seen one of the Ruroc helmets in person or tried one, so what do they know? :surprise:

Before you decide something is not good, I think you should try it. If you haven't used or taken a tumble in a Ruroc helmet then you can't judge it fairly. 

The mouth guard is actually tough enough to take a good hit and protect you without shattering. I know this through experience. ABS is known for having a very high impact strength. If you are hitting something with your mouth hard enough to shatter ABS plastic, maybe you need one of these?











Goggles:
The helmet comes as a kit with the goggles and face guard, so it's a full kit that fits perfectly. the goggles are good, they have not fogged up on me, have a good field of view and are comfortable. If you want to run other goggles you can, but then the mouth guard may not fit.

Price:
If the price is your issue, Ruroc has a sale each year in summer where you can pick up a helmet for about 40% off.

Breaking your helmet:
If you happen to actually break the helmet, they ask you to take a picture and they will then sell you a replacement helmet for half price (or you could wait for the sale)

This is not to say it's the best helmet ever and it does have it's failings, but it is a good helmet and I personally like it quite a bit.


----------



## griffin1324

I actually have 2 RuRocs. An older one and an RGX-1. They run on the smaller side but are actually really comfortable. 

I ended up getting the speakers for it, which is a nice addition. It snaps in easy and the audio quality is pretty good. It's not really that bass-y and doesn't get as loud as a regular set of head phones, but I never had issues with hearing my music on the hill. 

The goggles do not fog up if you put them on correctly. If they're fogging up, you do not have them and the mask on correctly. It's really easy to put them on correctly.

I do not like wind and snow blowing in my face and this easily fixes the problem. You can get your hand under the mask and scratch your mouth and parts of your nose. You can also eat granola bars, fruit snacks, take hits off of pens, and drink from straws. It's really not that difficult. 

You get A LOT of comments while wearing it. Some positive, some negative, and some are just statements. I love when people tell me it looks dumb and then pull up their fleece face mask. Okay. 

The only drawback to the he let is there is no where to put the face mask when you take it off.


----------



## SnowDragon

Donutz said:


> On a sort-of-related subject, I was up at Whistler a while back, and saw a different helmet gimmick -- helmets with a flip-down visor like this. Again, not sure what the advantage is.


1. Widest field of vision of any eye protection/coverage for snowboarding/skiing.
2. Much less pressure on the bridge of the nose.
3. Overall, more comfortable than goggles.
4. No gaper gap between helmet and visor.
5. Quick, easy change of visors when necessary. (Goggles seem to have caught up recently in this regard though.)

I recently tried on my Oakley Flight Deck goggles with just the helmet, after wearing the Osbe helmet with the visor throughout this past season. I don't think I can go back to that smaller field of vision.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

This thing is for fucking morons that don't understand the need to have better visual acuity on the hill. FUCK RUROC, Fuck all you dumb fucks that keep buying it, fuck this review. Oh and fuck you for being one of these dumbfucks that has one.


----------



## SnowDragon

Forgot to mention...
I have a Ruroc helmet from about three years ago.
White colour.
Free to a good home. (Well, you pay the shipping cost.)
PM me if interested.


----------



## griffin1324

Actually, fuck me twice. I have two. 

What this moron doesn't understand is how a mask that covers the mouth/chin/jaw obstructs vision on a goggle with a 180º horizontal view. 

RuRoc helmets are sort of like standing in line at a liquor store and having other customers complain about your choice of beverage, because they don't like it or have tried it.


----------



## 16gkid

BurtonAvenger said:


> This thing is for fucking morons that don't understand the need to have better visual acuity on the hill.


----------



## ridinbend

I'm sure 99.9% of ruroc supporters live east of the Rockies. If you ride pow, you don't wear a fucking ruroc.


----------



## Deacon

griffin1324 said:


> I do not like wind and snow blowing in my face and this easily fixes the problem.


This is baffling to me. The wind and snow in your face is why we go outside! You'll find that after the first run, you get used to it. If you don't/can't, you might want to stay indoors. The wilderness probably isn't for you.


----------



## Fielding

https://www.instagram.com/p/BRbEnVJDOHl/?taken-by=jerryoftheday&hl=en


----------



## snowklinger

griffin1324 said:


> Actually, fuck me twice. I have two.
> 
> What this moron doesn't understand is how a mask that covers the mouth/chin/jaw obstructs vision on a goggle with a 180º horizontal view.
> 
> *RuRoc helmets are sort of like standing in line at a liquor store and having other customers complain about your choice of beverage, because they don't like it or have tried it.*


You cant stand in line at the party store for an extra 5 minutes, watch someone buy a pallet of Zima, and not enjoy a chuckle with the other patrons.


----------



## Argo

ridinbend said:


> I'm sure 99.9% of ruroc supporters live east of the Rockies. If you ride pow, you don't wear a fucking ruroc.


I saw a few at bachelor this year. Obviously tourists or at least not past the beginner stage. The hard core guys where moto helmets.

Lol at a person that does reviews bitching about another person that does a thorough review of something. 

I am in the boat of not caring what people wear.


----------



## Donutz

GreyDragon said:


> 1. Widest field of vision of any eye protection/coverage for snowboarding/skiing.
> 2. Much less pressure on the bridge of the nose.
> 3. Overall, more comfortable than goggles.
> 4. No gaper gap between helmet and visor.
> 5. Quick, easy change of visors when necessary. (Goggles seem to have caught up recently in this regard though.)
> 
> I recently tried on my Oakley Flight Deck goggles with just the helmet, after wearing the Osbe helmet with the visor throughout this past season. I don't think I can go back to that smaller field of vision.


This would be like an open-face motorcycle helmet with a snap-on visor, wouldn't it? Open at the bottom? Which, come to think of it, means better air-flow and less fogging. But maybe less protection on really cold days.


----------



## snowklinger

The skier I knows who wears a MotoX helmet goes too fast and breaks himself off at least once a season. He's an "expert" but also going 70mph all the time... last time he fell the lower part of that helmet cracked his collerbone, looks like he has an elbow in it now.....


----------



## SnowDragon

Donutz said:


> This would be like an open-face motorcycle helmet with a snap-on visor, wouldn't it? Open at the bottom? Which, come to think of it, means better air-flow and less fogging. But maybe less protection on really cold days.


Actually, the new visor helmets have a foam "gasket"(?) along the bottom of the visor (apparently the original ones didn't have this) which goes a long way to keeping out wind and cold air. By the same token, this gasket keeps out enough wind/air that on very cold days fogging along the bottom of the visor can occur.

For me, the biggest advantages of the visor is the large field of view available, plus the lack of pressure on the bridge of the nose. I wear contact lenses when I ride, but for eyeglass wearers, the visor is definitely a good option.

Note, the biggest disadvantage of the visor, from my experience, is that if you fall in powder, the snow seems to get inside the visor easier than getting inside goggles. Since you can't wipe the inside of the visor due to the anti-fog coating (same as goggles), that is a PITA as you have to shake the snow to the bottom or wait for it to melt.

Btw, there are several brands of these. I got the Osbe at a store at Blue Mountain here in Ontario. Osbe is an Italian company. I have tried on a Uvex (German) at a store at Jackson Hole (didn't fit my head well) and a Bolle (French) at a store at Mammoth Mountain (but one size smaller than my regular).
I ordered the Bolle from a store in the U.K. to see if I prefer that to my Osbe.

All I can say is, if you come across one of these, or wish to order one, try it out.
You may prefer it to goggles.


----------



## Argo

GreyDragon said:


> Actually, the new visor helmets have a foam "gasket"(?) along the bottom of the visor (apparently the original ones didn't have this) which goes a long way to keeping out wind and cold air. By the same token, this gasket keeps out enough wind/air that on very cold days fogging along the bottom of the visor can occur.
> 
> For me, the biggest advantages of the visor is the large field of view available, plus the lack of pressure on the bridge of the nose. I wear contact lenses when I ride, but for eyeglass wearers, the visor is definitely a good option.
> 
> Note, the biggest disadvantage of the visor, from my experience, is that if you fall in powder, the snow seems to get inside the visor easier than getting inside goggles. Since you can't wipe the inside of the visor due to the anti-fog coating (same as goggles), that is a PITA as you have to shake the snow to the bottom or wait for it to melt.
> 
> Btw, there are several brands of these. I got the Osbe at a store at Blue Mountain here in Ontario. Osbe is an Italian company. I have tried on a Uvex (German) at a store at Jackson Hole (didn't fit my head well) and a Bolle (French) at a store at Mammoth Mountain (but one size smaller than my regular).
> I ordered the Bolle from a store in the U.K. to see if I prefer that to my Osbe.
> 
> All I can say is, if you come across one of these, or wish to order one, try it out.
> You may prefer it to goggles.


I tried to get one, went to try them on at various places but my fucking head is too big for any of them. Tried Osbe and Bolle... I probably ride too much powder and would end up getting pissed off at the snow inside of it. :grin:


----------



## SnowDragon

snowklinger said:


> The skier I knows who wears a MotoX helmet goes too fast and breaks himself off at least once a season. He's an "expert" but also going 70mph all the time... last time he fell the lower part of that helmet cracked his collerbone, looks like he has an elbow in it now.....


I've only seen a few snowboarders wearing the MotoX helmets.
I've never understood why they wear them.
Do you know why your friend (or any snowboarder) wears this type of helmet?


----------



## tokyo_dom

The visor helmets look sillier to me than the Ruroc's. Maybe because i have only ever seen them worn by 60+yr old skiers wearing ned flanders style ski wear. Both have a starwars vibe to them - you are either a storm trooper or a x-wing fighter!

But I have to admit i was more than a little tempted by the Electric Mashman helmet with its retro styling... And the bubble visor that it had as an option. Supposedly did extremely well in a head protection test, beating some MIPS helmets on the angled hits. Has anyone ever seen that one on the slopes though? Specifically with the visor?


Oh and i also dont like the cold wind on my face. I dont like cracked lips and i dont want to lube up my lips full of lip cream so i look like a blowup doll. My solution is to wear a face mask though. Airhole ftw!


----------



## snowklinger

GreyDragon said:


> I've only seen a few snowboarders wearing the MotoX helmets.
> I've never understood why they wear them.
> *Do you know why your friend (or any snowboarder) wears this type of helmet?*


because he has a motorcycle and hes a lunatic


----------



## Donutz

snowklinger said:


> because he has a motorcycle and hes a lunatic


...but you repeat yourself.


----------



## griffin1324

Deacon said:


> This is baffling to me. The wind and snow in your face is why we go outside! You'll find that after the first run, you get used to it. If you don't/can't, you might want to stay indoors. The wilderness probably isn't for you.


I would say that the majority of people would go outside for the sun on their face and for the fresh air. Wind and snow in the face is more so a deterrent. After your first run, you might enjoy more aspects of snowboarding other than having snow and wind in your face. I don't know. 
It's weird not wanting snow and cold air hitting you in the face, I know. I also use an umbrella when it rains, because I don't like getting wet.


----------



## griffin1324

snowklinger said:


> You cant stand in line at the party store for an extra 5 minutes, watch someone buy a pallet of Zima, and not enjoy a chuckle with the other patrons.


If they sold Zima again, yes, we would all get a good chuckle out of it and I assume the first crack would come from the person buying it. 

Let's be honest though, we would all buy a 6 pack of it and jolly ranchers and pretend we were 12 again.


----------



## kriegs13

griffin1324 said:


> If they sold Zima again, yes, we would all get a good chuckle out of it and I assume the first crack would come from the person buying it.
> 
> Let's be honest though, we would all buy a 6 pack of it and jolly ranchers and pretend we were 12 again.


smirnoff ice still exists..pretty sure they're just about the same thing. Just try not to bring back the "Icing" fad from a few years back. It finally died and should stay buried.


----------



## griffin1324

kriegs13 said:


> smirnoff ice still exists..pretty sure they're just about the same thing. Just try not to bring back the "Icing" fad from a few years back. It finally died and should stay buried.


They're different. It's been 20+ years since I've had a Zima, but I never thought a Smirnoff Ice tasted like it. Icing people was terrible... Smirnoff ices are too.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

griffin1324 said:


> Actually, fuck me twice. I have two.
> 
> What this moron doesn't understand is how a mask that covers the mouth/chin/jaw obstructs vision on a goggle with a 180º horizontal view.
> 
> RuRoc helmets are sort of like standing in line at a liquor store and having other customers complain about your choice of beverage, because they don't like it or have tried it.


Well two at a time would suffice. But then again that's some serious rectal stretching. 

As someone that works in a liquor store, I will mock you for your choice to your face while I take your money. 



snowklinger said:


> You cant stand in line at the party store for an extra 5 minutes, watch someone buy a pallet of Zima, and not enjoy a chuckle with the other patrons.





griffin1324 said:


> If they sold Zima again, yes, we would all get a good chuckle out of it and I assume the first crack would come from the person buying it.
> 
> Let's be honest though, we would all buy a 6 pack of it and jolly ranchers and pretend we were 12 again.


Zima is still here. It never left Japan, but they're bringing it back in a strategic limited rollout this spring through the summer in certain areas of North America. So there, go get a Zima, stand in line with your Ruroc, and let me take your money while I double pick on you. 

The field of vision in a Ruroc is limited. Say what you want but you have a peripheral blindspot that is about 3 inches on each side of the eye. It gives a tunnel vision effect. Add to that a non functional facemask that won't help you in any impact. 

Ruroc and those fucking VR snow goggles. Two things designed for fucks that snowboard 4 days a year and don't buy new gear but once a decade. 

Even more comedic was when Ruroc tried to actually make snowboards. But I don't need to go into how stupid that was or do I?

Either way have fun kooking around out there bud. At least I know you're a kook and to avoid you. It's like people on rental equipment. 

And to finish this off, go fuck yourself.


----------



## F1EA

griffin1324 said:


> I would say that the majority of people would go outside for the sun on their face and for the fresh air. Wind and snow in the face is more so a deterrent. After your first run, you might enjoy more aspects of snowboarding other than having snow and wind in your face. I don't know.
> It's weird not wanting snow and cold air hitting you in the face, I know. I also use an umbrella when it rains, because I don't like getting wet.


Wait a minute...... do you use an umbrella for snowboarding? I wanna see that.

Having snow and wind on your face...... who would want that.


But yeah...... best thing about the helmet is that it helps people who can't figure out how to avoid goggle gap. Thumbs up buddy.


I bet BurtonAvenger has one.


----------



## coloradodirtbag

Fielding said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/BRbEnVJDOHl/?taken-by=jerryoftheday&hl=en


For sending it to outer space... Literally


----------



## griffin1324

BurtonAvenger said:


> Well two at a time would suffice. But then again that's some serious rectal stretching.
> 
> As someone that works in a liquor store, I will mock you for your choice to your face while I take your money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zima is still here. It never left Japan, but they're bringing it back in a strategic limited rollout this spring through the summer in certain areas of North America. So there, go get a Zima, stand in line with your Ruroc, and let me take your money while I double pick on you.
> 
> The field of vision in a Ruroc is limited. Say what you want but you have a peripheral blindspot that is about 3 inches on each side of the eye. It gives a tunnel vision effect. Add to that a non functional facemask that won't help you in any impact.
> 
> Ruroc and those fucking VR snow goggles. Two things designed for fucks that snowboard 4 days a year and don't buy new gear but once a decade.
> 
> Even more comedic was when Ruroc tried to actually make snowboards. But I don't need to go into how stupid that was or do I?
> 
> Either way have fun kooking around out there bud. At least I know you're a kook and to avoid you. It's like people on rental equipment.
> 
> And to finish this off, go fuck yourself.


I know it never fully went away, couldn't buy it here though. Good to know it's coming back. Thanks for the info. I will pick up a 6 pack of it for nostalgia. I know you work at a liquor store, that's the exact reason I used that as an example. You've sold me beer before and did not pick on me, in fact, you were actually quite nice the first time. I was sort of surprised. The second time, I asked if it was you and you said "no" and awkwardly looked at the wall. I'll be looking forward to you "picking on me" while I help you pay your bills. It's a tiny store, but I'd like to see a larger beer selection the next time I'm there.

it's still pretty wide. It's a big enough tunnel that I don't mind looking through, because, well, it's still pretty wide. I also have this weird body part called a "neck" that allows me to turn my head and look around. Last time I hit or was hit by someone was never and I've been at it since '95. I'd say I'm doing pretty good in vision department.

Last year I tumbled down A.Basin and hit my head for the first time in a long time. I hit the back and rolled over and landed onto the front. Did my face touch the snow? nope? Did the mask break? nope? Would I say that it did its job? Yup. Yesterday in the freezing rain, did my face get hit? Nope. 
It's strange to me how people think that every single fall or impact with a helmet, especially RuRoc has to be the hardest impact ever. Also weird to me how people think the mask has to be worn 100% of the time. I never really looked into their snowboards, so you can explain to me if you want how bad of an idea that was. A lot of companies make snowboards - and yes, there are some that shouldn't. I don't really care what companies decide to make.

How often do you use that "you only go snowboarding 4 times a year and only buy new gear once a decade" line?? Sick canned response to things you don't like. I actually go about 10-20 times a year, 22 so far this year. When I stayed down the street from you for a month (tell Moira that Ralph says hi, btw. k,thx), I went 4x a week. I think it's been over a decade since I've only gone 4x a year. Not everyone lives 3 blocks from a bus stop that will bring them to a gondola. Not everyone devotes their lives to snowboarding and make videos for dozens of people to watch. People have lives outside of snowboarding and that doesn't make them any less of a snowboarder because they don't a lot or choose to buy a helmet with a functioning mask, or with goggles that have trail information, the binding lights are pretty dumb but I'm sure kids will love them. There are markets out there that aren't just for the hardcore snowboarder. I'd say that in most sports, there are companies that try new things and manufacture a lot of "stupid" products for other markets and demographics. I also have 9 snowboards and have gotten rid of 4 soooooo about that once a decade thing.

Fuck RuRoc they're stupid I don't like them
Fuck you for buying them and disagreeing with me
Fuck Never Summer because they don't send me free boards to try
Fuck Vail resorts they're crowded and suck because they banned me
Fuck everything I don't like 

Keep having your Trumpertantrums! At least you have good reviews!


----------



## griffin1324

F1EA said:


> Wait a minute...... do you use an umbrella for snowboarding? I wanna see that.
> 
> Having snow and wind on your face...... who would want that.


Hell yeah... Boarder Poppins!


----------



## F1EA

griffin1324 said:


> Hell yeah... Boarder Poppins!


Please review your Never Summer Proto II next. 
C'mon you know you wanna.


----------



## griffin1324

F1EA said:


> Please review your Never Summer Proto II next.
> C'mon you know you wanna.


I'm still waiting for Mrs. Featherbottom to loan it to me.

My umbrella was clutch yesterday in the freezing rain. The mask was quite handy as well. Who wants to get frostbite? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## dave785

What's the difference between a ruroc and a regular full face helmet? I have a giro cipher for DH MTB and I love it... 

Can you use other goggles with the ruroc or just the ones they give you?

How water tight is it? If it did an amazing job of keeping snow and water out on white-out, puking-snow days, I'd be intrigued. But to me it just looks like a cheapnfull face helmet that only works with one pair of goggles...


----------



## witchcraftz

It's not water tight, but I've never had snow blow up into my face wearing it. Even at the top of Whistler with high winds blowing and snow coming down I was good.

The goggles are made to fit exactly, so to take full advantage of the complete face coverage you have to use the provided ones, but if you really want to use other goggles you can. It just probably won't fit as well, or you can use any goggles if you remove the chin guard.


----------



## Fielding

witchcraftz said:


> It's not water tight, but I've never had snow blow up into my face wearing it. Even at the top of Whistler with high winds blowing and snow coming down I was good.
> 
> The goggles are made to fit exactly, so to take full advantage of the complete face coverage you have to use the provided ones, but if you really want to use other goggles you can. It just probably won't fit as well, or you can use any goggles if you remove the chin guard.


Wow. It's like


----------



## BurtonAvenger

griffin1324 said:


> I know it never fully went away, couldn't buy it here though. Good to know it's coming back. Thanks for the info. I will pick up a 6 pack of it for nostalgia. I know you work at a liquor store, that's the exact reason I used that as an example. You've sold me beer before and did not pick on me, in fact, you were actually quite nice the first time. I was sort of surprised. The second time, I asked if it was you and you said "no" and awkwardly looked at the wall. I'll be looking forward to you "picking on me" while I help you pay your bills. It's a tiny store, but I'd like to see a larger beer selection the next time I'm there.
> 
> it's still pretty wide. It's a big enough tunnel that I don't mind looking through, because, well, it's still pretty wide. I also have this weird body part called a "neck" that allows me to turn my head and look around. Last time I hit or was hit by someone was never and I've been at it since '95. I'd say I'm doing pretty good in vision department.
> 
> Last year I tumbled down A.Basin and hit my head for the first time in a long time. I hit the back and rolled over and landed onto the front. Did my face touch the snow? nope? Did the mask break? nope? Would I say that it did its job? Yup. Yesterday in the freezing rain, did my face get hit? Nope.
> It's strange to me how people think that every single fall or impact with a helmet, especially RuRoc has to be the hardest impact ever. Also weird to me how people think the mask has to be worn 100% of the time. I never really looked into their snowboards, so you can explain to me if you want how bad of an idea that was. A lot of companies make snowboards - and yes, there are some that shouldn't. I don't really care what companies decide to make.
> 
> How often do you use that "you only go snowboarding 4 times a year and only buy new gear once a decade" line?? Sick canned response to things you don't like. I actually go about 10-20 times a year, 22 so far this year. When I stayed down the street from you for a month (tell Moira that Ralph says hi, btw. k,thx), I went 4x a week. I think it's been over a decade since I've only gone 4x a year. Not everyone lives 3 blocks from a bus stop that will bring them to a gondola. Not everyone devotes their lives to snowboarding and make videos for dozens of people to watch. People have lives outside of snowboarding and that doesn't make them any less of a snowboarder because they don't a lot or choose to buy a helmet with a functioning mask, or with goggles that have trail information, the binding lights are pretty dumb but I'm sure kids will love them. There are markets out there that aren't just for the hardcore snowboarder. I'd say that in most sports, there are companies that try new things and manufacture a lot of "stupid" products for other markets and demographics. I also have 9 snowboards and have gotten rid of 4 soooooo about that once a decade thing.
> 
> Fuck RuRoc they're stupid I don't like them
> Fuck you for buying them and disagreeing with me
> Fuck Never Summer because they don't send me free boards to try
> Fuck Vail resorts they're crowded and suck because they banned me
> Fuck everything I don't like
> 
> Keep having your Trumpertantrums! At least you have good reviews!


Oh you were that awkward guy, this explains everything. I don't need to say more than that. Keep on kooking out.


----------



## F1EA

griffin1324 said:


> I'm still waiting for Mrs. Featherbottom to loan it to me.
> 
> My umbrella was clutch yesterday in the freezing rain. The mask was quite handy as well. Who wants to get frostbite?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


Soooo
How many snowflakes on that Neversummer?


----------



## griffin1324

BurtonAvenger said:


> Oh you were that awkward guy, this explains everything. I don't need to say more than that. Keep on kooking out.


Oh good, you remember me. I guess you'll recognize me then when I stop back in. Can't wait to see you turn towards a wall after being asked a question again! See you soon.


----------



## griffin1324

F1EA said:


> Soooo
> How many snowflakes on that Neversummer?


quite a bit... there are A LOT of snowflakes in a storm. Still sort of weird you're looking for board reviews in a helmet discussion.


----------



## F1EA

griffin1324 said:


> quite a bit... there are A LOT of snowflakes in a storm. Still sort of weird you're looking for board reviews in a helmet discussion.


Sigh.
You didn't get it.


----------



## basser

Max Parrot got sponsored by Ruroc a few weeks ago, apparently they're working on a new design for next season.


----------



## F1EA

basser said:


> Max Parrot got sponsored by Ruroc a few weeks ago, apparently they're working on a new design for next season.


Hopefully a "normal" helmet but with additional real protection. 

Instead of a..... 
nevermind.


----------



## basser

F1EA said:


> Hopefully a "normal" helmet but with additional real protection.
> 
> Instead of a.....
> nevermind.


Hopefully. Honestly tho I don't see that happening. It's probably gonna be some kinda of astronaut looking thing.


----------



## 16gkid

LOL you guys are still here trying to talk shit about this helmet?:blahblah:


----------



## F1EA

16gkid said:


> LOL you guys are still here trying to talk shit about this helmet?:blahblah:


You still here trying to talk shit about guys trying to talk shit about a helmet??


----------



## Snow Hound

basser said:


> Max Parrot got sponsored by Ruroc a few weeks ago, apparently they're working on a new design for next season.


Early designs already leaked:


----------



## 16gkid

F1EA said:


> You still here trying to talk shit about guys trying to talk shit about a helmet??


Not at all, just wondering how people talk shit without knowing anything about the topic

reminds me when these type of guys








talking shit about these guys helmets


----------



## F1EA

16gkid said:


> Not at all, just wondering how people talk shit without knowing anything about the topic
> 
> reminds me when these type of guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> talking shit about these guys helmets


Hmmm but that is not what you said before, and I quote:



16gkid said:


> LOL you guys are still here trying to talk shit about this helmet?:blahblah:



So.... I do wonder if you DO know the topic you're talking about. Because if so.... then please enlighten.

But you better be ready to at least talk about CE, ASTM, CPSC, SNEL, DOT and what are their differences... without googling it  and in what way does that lame-ass looking Ruroc faceshield helmet either improves or at least matches other less lame-looking less expensive helmets..... unless it's been said here before and I missed it. I do remember something about umbrellas and Frist bite or something.

So go ahead. And remember... no Google.


----------



## basser

16gkid said:


> LOL you guys are still here trying to talk shit about this helmet?:blahblah:


its summer


----------



## 16gkid

F1EA said:


> lame-ass looking Ruroc faceshield helmet


I cant take you seriously when this is the only point you keep coming back to


----------



## Ghost of Alka

16gkid said:


> Not at all, just wondering how people talk shit without knowing anything about the topic


Don't need to know much about them to know they look kooky af.


----------



## deagol

everyone will be wearing them soon


----------



## F1EA

16gkid said:


> I cant take you seriously when this is the only point you keep coming back to


haha
Well, you don't have to take me seriously...

But bottom line is: the helmet does not add any real protection. That I know of. Or at least nobody has addressed in this thread and "review". They may end up eventually doing so... 

ON TOP OF THAT........ it is a lame-ass kooky looking helmet that costs much more than what other helmets cost for the same level (or even less) of actual protection.


----------



## Donutz

basser said:


> its summer


Mostly this.


----------



## F1EA

Donutz said:


> Mostly this.


Hey it was cold and rainy this weekend....

Actually just rainy.


----------



## griffin1324

If you think a RuRoc helmet is expensive, get a better job. It's amazing how things become less expensive when you make enough.

If you think it's ugly, why either bother commenting? It adds no value to the conversation. It's apparently not ugly, kooky, lame, etc to all of the people that buy them - which seems to be enough for RuRoc to stay in business and to continue to r&d. 

They do offer protection. My face was fine the time it made contact with the snow. Plastic didn't break. It also provides protection against the elements and branches. 

Try using things before commenting on them or offering opinions. Or just don't bother commenting on things. I guess though if you're a loser and don't really have anything better to do, you need to fill the day somehow. 

I'm still waiting to see all of the broken RuRoc horror stories of cut up and gashed faces from it not working....


----------



## F1EA

griffin1324 said:


> If you think a RuRoc helmet is expensive, get a better job. It's amazing how things become less expensive when you make enough.
> 
> If you think it's ugly, why either bother commenting? It adds no value to the conversation. It's apparently not ugly, kooky, lame, etc to all of the people that buy them - which seems to be enough for RuRoc to stay in business and to continue to r&d.
> 
> They do offer protection. My face was fine the time it made contact with the snow. Plastic didn't break. It also provides protection against the elements and branches.
> 
> Try using things before commenting on them or offering opinions. Or just don't bother commenting on things. I guess though if you're a loser and don't really have anything better to do, you need to fill the day somehow.
> 
> I'm still waiting to see all of the broken RuRoc horror stories of cut up and gashed faces from it not working....


hahahah
Spoken like a true champ.


----------



## f00bar

I remember when people thought my members only jacket and parachute pants were stupid too. But I sure got the last laugh.


----------



## kriegs13

f00bar said:


> I remember when people thought my members only jacket and parachute pants were stupid too. But I sure got the last laugh.


haha i remember sophomore/jr year of high school (2002-3) when members only jackets became cool overnight. I says to them I says "gimme a sec! my dad is already lame!" then return with a rainbow of M.O. and I'm instantly the cool guy.


----------



## coloradodirtbag

You couldn't pay me to wear a Ruroc.


----------



## kriegs13

coloradodirtbag said:


> You couldn't pay me to wear a Ruroc.


everyone/everything has its price....


----------



## f00bar

coloradodirtbag said:


> You couldn't pay me to wear a Ruroc.


More to the point, they wouldn't pay you >


----------



## snowklinger

I only wear my Ruroc in the car on i70, it retains my marbles.


----------



## 16gkid

griffin1324 said:


> If you think a RuRoc helmet is expensive, get a better job. It's amazing how things become less expensive when you make enough.
> 
> If you think it's ugly, why either bother commenting? It adds no value to the conversation. It's apparently not ugly, kooky, lame, etc to all of the people that buy them - which seems to be enough for RuRoc to stay in business and to continue to r&d.
> 
> They do offer protection. My face was fine the time it made contact with the snow. Plastic didn't break. It also provides protection against the elements and branches.
> 
> Try using things before commenting on them or offering opinions. Or just don't bother commenting on things. I guess though if you're a loser and don't really have anything better to do, you need to fill the day somehow.
> 
> I'm still waiting to see all of the broken RuRoc horror stories of cut up and gashed faces from it not working....


Theyre not just staying in business, they just rolled out two brand new motorcycle helmets with a new composite material that is stronger and more impact resistant than carbon fiber. But sure lets listen to the guys on here who saw a picture on the internet and think it looks kooky>
full face>brain bucket


----------



## mojo maestro

F1EA said:


> hahahah
> Spoken like a true chump.


Fixed..................


----------



## F1EA

mojo maestro said:


> Fixed..................


D'oh! thanks for the catch.


----------



## jerry gnarcia

LOL, people older than 12 actually wear these things?

I feel kinda bad for them. They buy them to look cool and are totally oblivious to how ridiculous everyone else thinks they look.


----------



## 16gkid

jerry gnarcia said:


> LOL, people older than 12 actually wear these things?
> 
> I feel kinda bad for them. They buy them to look cool and are totally oblivious to how ridiculous everyone else thinks they look.


 yeah kinda like this poser right? https://www.instagram.com/p/BVSmwx9hk7C/ ya fuckhead lol


----------



## F1EA

16gkid said:


> yeah kinda like this poser right? https://www.instagram.com/p/BVSmwx9hk7C/ ya fuckhead lol


Nah.. more like these guys. Is this the official Ruroc team?






:rofl2::rofl2::rofl2::rofl2:


----------



## 16gkid

F1EA said:


> Nah.. more like these guys. Is this the official Ruroc team?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl2::rofl2::rofl2::rofl2:


Amazing:wink:


----------



## jerry gnarcia

16gkid said:


> yeah kinda like this poser right? https://www.instagram.com/p/BVSmwx9hk7C/ ya fuckhead lol


Do you not know what a sponsorship is son?

SMH...


----------



## F1EA

16gkid said:


> Amazing:wink:


hahah

Hey! Are you one of them?


----------



## 16gkid

jerry gnarcia said:


> Do you not know what a sponsorship is son?
> 
> SMH...


No I dont, please explain


----------



## 16gkid

F1EA said:


> hahah
> 
> Hey! Are you one of them?


Im the one wearing the cool design :grin:


----------



## F1EA

16gkid said:


> Im the one wearing the cool design :grin:


ohhhh you were that one... 

Too bad they didn't give you any screen time


----------



## SGboarder

jerry gnarcia said:


> Do you not know what a sponsorship is son?
> 
> SMH...





16gkid said:


> No I dont, please explain


= He also thinks that these things are ridiculous, but will wear anything for money...


----------



## griffin1324

New lineup looking good


----------



## timmy2good

*I like it*

I had a recent altercation with a tree that left my cheekbone back around my left ear. The doc pulled everything back into place a few weeks ago but advised me not to hit the slopes for another month or so. I showed him the RuRoc helmet and he said sure, if I wore that with the face protection, I'd be good to go. Fortunately mine fits great now that the swelling has gone down. The goggles don't fog and the face plate kept my face warm. It's the best helmet I've ever had. The only problem I've had, had to do with removing the face shield on the lift and having the nose slot filter bounce out and drop down into the snow.


----------



## NivERiiy

Argo said:


> I saw a few at bachelor this year. Obviously tourists or at least not past the beginner stage. The hard core guys where moto helmets.
> 
> Lol at a person that does reviews bitching about another person that does a thorough review of something.
> 
> I am in the boat of not caring what people wear.


Actually wearing moto helmets is really irresponsible. FIS banned them cuz of too high risk of breaking your spine in case of crash.


----------



## Argo

It was a little tongue and cheek, sarcasm.



NivERiiy said:


> Actually wearing moto helmets is really irresponsible. FIS banned them cuz of too high risk of breaking your spine in case of crash.


----------



## Donutz

If I could rig up a red light that would scan left-right-left-right just at the top of the goggle, I would buy this just for the double-takes.

Ruroc


----------



## ridethecliche

Hahaha. I mean that shouldn't be that hard to do!


----------

